# My Oklahoma Bermuda Journal



## dotaken (Mar 18, 2021)

I've decided to turn my weed patch into a lawn. I'd like to get it nice by the time my boy is starting to run around. It was full of stickers, dandelions, and pig weed last summer. I had it sprayed in October and again this month.

I'm starting to think I also have a grub problem. I took some soil samples to get tested. I found multiple grubs under every ~3" diameter hole. 





I plan on treating the grubs with a preventative next month. I want to start fertilizing once a month and watering as much as I can. There is no irrigation system. I'm hoping the bermuda will fill in most of the bare spots by the end of the year.


----------



## dotaken (Mar 18, 2021)

I got my soil tests back. I thought they would look a lot worse.. So do I just focus on N since my Macro levels work good?


----------



## dotaken (Mar 18, 2021)

dotaken said:


> So do I just focus on N since my Macro levels work good?


*look good


----------



## dotaken (Mar 18, 2021)

My Bermuda patches have greened up.


----------



## dotaken (Mar 18, 2021)

These have started popping up all over. I think they're sticker plants..


----------

